# Bsnl Prbt  Service



## skghosh44 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have subscribed for singtone in my BSNL CellOne Post paid Connection during the month of June 2007. After Expiry of one month I received sms for renewal of the same but did not renew the same. But BSNL charging RS.20/- per month as PRBT Usage . Now I want to discontinue the same. Can anyone tell me how to deactivate it. what is the service no.


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 26, 2007)

No body had replied to my threads. I got solved my problem myself.
The Procedure is 
Dial 567 When resposed press 6 after few second again press 6 and then press 1 the job will be done Sing tone (PRBT) facility will be cancelled.


----------

